# Platy fry.



## hudson88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have got some platy fry, had them for about 3week now, and am unsure how old and what size they need to be before i can put them back with the adults. At the minute they are too small, only about 1 cm. But how quick do they grow? any help?


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

growth cannot be accurately determined. the water quality and the amount you feed them can have a great impact. also if they are in with the adult fish. some people's grwo really fast and others hardly grow at all.

how are u taking care of them? what r ur details?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Hudson,

the general rule of the thumb for fry moving to the main tank is if the fry is bigger than the mouth of the biggest fish you have in the tank, its ok for them. at 3 weeks they are still pretty much fish food for the other fish. 

molly fry on the other hand are quite big for most common live bearers by the 2nd week it self. 

hope this helps

Cheers!


----------



## hudson88 (Apr 24, 2009)

zakk, thanks for that, does help. 
And Tiffmedema, the fry i have are in a 10gl tank on their own, it was a spare i had, i feed them twice a day on 'hikari tropical, first bites'. suggest anything else or feed them more? This is the first time i have had fry.
cheers


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

i feed the ones i have the first bites as well. i just recommend frequent waterchanges and getting rid of anyleft over food you can. the fact they are by themselves should make their growth faster. just be aware also that even if the fry are too big to fit in the mouth of the fish. the adults can still harass them. so i would suggest leaving them in their tank for quite a while.


----------



## hudson88 (Apr 24, 2009)

thats been a big help, thanks a lot.


----------

